# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > رسائل دكتوراة وماجستير >  ما هى خطة قسم العلوم الجنائية او القانون الجنائى بكلية الحقوق جامعة الزقازيق

## meslmat

ما هى خطة قسم العلوم الجنائية او القانون الجنائى بكلية الحقوق جامعة الزقازيق
وما هى تقديرات القسم 
ومتوسط عدد السنوات اللازمة -او المستغرقة - فى انجاز البحث

----------


## meslmat

واتمنى من الزملاء فى العلوم الجنائية فى الجامعات الاخرى  يجيبونى على هذا السؤال 
ولكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## margoadel

حلو اوووووووووووووووووووووي

----------

